# PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. September 2007)

*PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Wenn man sich die Spiele vor 10 Jahren anschaut, ist der Sprung zu aktuellen Titeln wie Bioshock schon gewaltig. Was denkt ihr wie sich spiele weiter entwickeln?

Ich persönlich denke ja, dass man nicht mehr am Schreibtisch vor dem Monitor sitzt. Schon jetzt gibt es die Wackel-Weste oder Ventilatoren, die einem Luft ins Gesicht pustet. Vielleicht gehört auch neuartigen 3D-Monitoren die Zukunft. 3D-Brillen konnten sich ja die letzten 10 Jahre nicht durchsetzen und ich glaube, daran wird sich auch in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht viel ändern.

Ich bin auf das Feedback zu diesem Thema gespannt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Ich denke bzw. hoffe, dass wir von der alteingesessenen Steuerung wegkommen. Nintendos Wii weist durch seinen/ihren Erfolg ja schon einen möglichen Weg: den der Aktivität. Ich hoffe, dass wir irgendwann am ganzen Körper Funk-Sensoren anbringen und dann selbst durch die Welten von _Gothic, Half-Life_ & Co. stapfen können. Natürlich mit einer federleichten Haube auf dem Kopf, die einen die Welt mit allen Sinnen fühlen lässt. So bleibt man nach Feierabend fit!

Der Haken: Die "Killerspiele"-Gegner bekämen durch solche Aktivitäten unglaublich guten Stoff zur Kritik. Je mehr man mittendrin statt nur dabei ist, desto größer wird auch das Risiko, nicht mehr zwischen der realen und der virtuellen Welt unterscheiden zu können. Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man das nicht mehr kann, dann sind die Spiele verdammt gut, oder? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

ich mach mir beim Blick in die Zukunft ein wenig Sorgen um den Jugendschutz.
Stellt euch doch mal EgoShooter in 2-3 Jahren vor? Photorealistisch! Wenn dann noch 3D Brillen oder der gleichen ins Spiel kommen werden es Kinder/Jugendliche schwer haben diese Welt von der Realen zu unterscheiden. 
Dann werden wahrscheinlich die Gesetzgeber eingreifen und wir sitzen alle vor ner Wii oder dergleichen...


----------



## Henner (7. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Es wird immer mehr Techniken geben, die ein "immersives" Spielerlebnis ermöglichen: durch Simulation weiterer Elemente der Spielwelt wie Umgebungslicht, Wind etc. (Ambx), durch erweiterte physische Rückmeldung (Force Feedback in jeder Form), durch Steuerung mit vollem Körpereinsatz (siehe Sprachsteuerung, Singstar, die diversen Tanzmatten-Spiele und natürlich Wii) und Gedankenkraft, durch immer größere Monitore/Leinwände, durch echte 3D-Darstellung. Und irgendwann... Ja, irgendwann haben wir alle Holodecks im Haus 8-)

Aber solange es keine brauchbare Alternative zur Maus gibt, hoffe ich, dass sie überlebt und nicht irgendwann alle Shooter nur noch auf Konsolen samt Gamepad zu spielen sind.


----------



## |L1n3 (7. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Aber solange es keine brauchbare Alternative zur Maus gibt, hoffe ich, dass sie überlebt und nicht irgendwann alle Shooter nur noch auf Konsolen samt Gamepad zu spielen sind.


Sorry für diese fäkal sprache ..  aber Konsolen s*c*en 
shooter mit gamepad !? pfui !! 

Konsolen allgemein .. schaut euch das doch mal an ! man könnte bestimmt manche games für xbox360 auf ner normalen xbox spielen wenn man wie beim PC die grafikdetails usw. an die hardware anpassen könnte. Oder am besten im game modi einbauen so das automatisch für die passende Konsole alles eingestellt wird.
Mehr dann aber auch nicht (denke da an konsolen-aufrüstbarkeit..) !! Denn umso mehr PC-like man die konsolen macht, desto mehr ist es wirklich ein PC!
Und wenn man sich die aktuelle entwicklung anschaut dann werden die konsolen irgendwann echt bei den PCs ankommen und sind wieder komplett gleich !
Schaffen wir sie doch gleich ab. Dafür GRafikkarten + sofware die ermöglichen das man den PC am fernseher (ohne HDTV-LCD) ordentlich zum spielen benutzten kann. Sowas wie eine boot-mode für gaming am TV  + schickes interface das mitbootet in dem alle games drinne sind.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (7. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

wenn ich mir die entwicklung der durchschnittlichen spiele ansehe wird man in 10 jahren wahrscheinlich für grafikdemos bezahlen 


in wirklich ferner zukunft (20-25jahre) wird dichd as sicher änder, denn sobald die grafik fotorealismus erreicht hat, gehts nicht besser und man muss mit spielinhalten trumpfen

zum thema steuerung, denk ich dass es wohl mindcontrolled wird, pong geht so ja bereits (was ich beeindruckend finde)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Erstmal neue Eingabegeräte, die bestehenden sind einfach schon zu lang im Einsatz, da muss was passiern.

Und dann hoffe ich auf mehr Abwechslung.

So ist z.B. das Genere der Space Operas komplett ausgestorben, einzig Egosoft versucht mit der X Serie die Fahne noch hoch zu halten, nachdem die Brüder Roberts aufgegeben haben oder mussten (der WIng Commander FIlm war aber auch übelst *******, hauptsächlich weil er sich NICHT an das Spiel hielt)...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Ja, Eingabegeräte... da wird sich hoffentlich was tun für den PC (Guitar Hero und Wii lassen grüßen).

Ob sich allerdings jetzt jeder Westen kauft, die Pistolenschüsse erlebbar machen?


----------



## AlexanderPCT (10. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

ja damit hoffe ich ja auch das diese genre aussterben ^^

also mir macht meine wii mehr spass als nahezu alles andere (die FF reihe auf sonys konsole mal außen vor ^^) in letzter zeit, und da ist nicht ein shooter drauf zu sehen (bis auch einige, selbst für shooterfans, gorrenschlechte games)


----------



## Elkhife (16. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Ich denk mal, dass es sowas wie die Steuerung der Wii geben wird.
Das Bild wird über Beamer in die Luft projeziert und bildet dort dann ein 3D Bild.


----------



## divi14 (17. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

in 10 jahren werden viellecht schon masnahmen getroffen sein, dass spielen schon verboten ist oder stark eingeschrenkt und keinen spass mehr macht.

was wir alle natürlich nicht hoffen und uns hoffentlich auch dafür einsetzen werden.


edit: hab vergessen das ich nur an shooter denke! sims wird natürlich nie aussterben


----------



## venom123 (20. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

hm wär schon geil wenn endlich mal der ABSOLUTE fotorealismus erreicht wird...
aber ich glaube nicht dass dann inhalt die Nr. 1 Sein wird...

Eher Physik...PhysX Karten sind dann die Grafikkarten von morgen ^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Hier wird ja schon mächtig über die Grafik gefachsimpelt...is ja ganz toll 

- Ich hoffe für die Zukunft, dass man sich wieder etwas von dem Grafikwahn distanziert und wieder hochwertigere Spiele mit anständigem Support auf den Markt bringt. 
- Ich hoffe, dass wir Spieler nicht mehr als Betatester missbraucht werden.
- Ich hoffe, dass Spiele besser auf weit verbreitete Hardware abgestimmt werden, anstatt Dinge quasi voraus zu setzen die kaum einer hat (da fällt mir ganz spontan mal der Megahype Crysis ein)
- Speziell hoffe ich außerdem auf mehr interaktionen im Spiel, bessere KI (ohne Aussetzer, ohne 0815 Taktiken).

Wie Spiele wirklich in zehan Jahren aussehen? Keine Ahnung, allerdings sehe ich eher schwarz. Wenn man sich ansieht was EA und UBI schon heute verzapfen.


----------



## Hitman (30. September 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Ich hoffe das es bis dahin mal gigantische Spielewelten gibt.
Die man frei erkunden darf, diese ganzen "Schlauchspiele" nerven einfach.
Und die Dimensionen eines Oblivion sind mir da auch noch zu klein.

Ich denke sowas wie an ein komplett frei begehbares Mittelerde.
Sowas ähnliches gibts zwar schon in HDR online, aber erstens bin ich kein Fan von Online Rollenspielen und zweitens ist das ganz Mittelerde sowieso noch nicht verfügbar.

Hab selbst einen Wii und finde die Steuerung ganz nett, trotzdem ist oft eine konventionelle Maus - Tastatur Steuerung dem ganzen einfach überlegen.
Und ich glaube kaum das es in 10 Jahren schon perfekte "Gedankengesteuerte"  Spiele gibt.

Über Grafik brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken machen die wird selbst schon in 5 Jahren einen gewaltigen Sprung machen.


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Die Grafik ist ja heute schon anährend Photorealistisch, ich denk da wird nicht mehr viel kommen.

Spielwelten wie bei Stalker nur um Faktor 10 größer werden kommen.


----------



## Driver (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

das spielkonzept wird sich ändern und den spieler tiefer in die geschichte reizen. diese einfachen ballerspiele verlieren allmählich an reiz. *gähn*


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*



Driver schrieb:


> das spielkonzept wird sich ändern und den spieler tiefer in die geschichte reizen. diese einfachen ballerspiele verlieren allmählich an reiz. *gähn*



Den Reiz haben Sie eigentlich schon lange verloren. Das Kaufargument war schon oft genug nur die Grafik


----------



## Hitman (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist ja heute schon anährend Photorealistisch, ich denk da wird nicht mehr viel kommen.



Naja da gibts aber noch ne Menge zu verbessern......

Selbst bei Crysis merkt man immer noch das man sich durch eine virtuelle Welt bewegt.

Erst wenns einem wirklich vorkommt das man in einen "Film" total eingreifen kann ist imo das Maximum an Technik erreicht.

Und ob das in 10 Jahren machbar ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.......


----------



## Der Eberhart (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Tja, ich denke mal, wir werden uns dann Sorgen machen, ob unsere Hardware die die Spielewelt flüssig in 120253x80312x80312 darstellen kann und ob die SPU (SmellProcessingUnit) nicht zu sehr mit den Gerüchen übertreibt. Desweiteren wird sich einigen die Frage stellen ob man von einer GiCore CPU nicht doch auf die Quantentechnik umsteigen soll oder lieber doch nicht. Evtl. werden sich in den Nachrichten die Diskussionen häufen, dass Spieler während Explosionen im Spielgeschehen Hautverbrennungen dritten Grades erlitten haben und ob die VirtualReality jetzt nicht doch zu weit geht?

Nur ein kleiner geistiger Erguß meinerseits! Aber mal ehrlich, ist das jetzt so abwegig?


----------



## willspeed (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

<Vergleicht alle doch mal die spiele von 1997 mit die von 2007. die 97 haben alle ne scheiß grafik, ich denke kein highend gamer tut sich sowas an(klassiker wie Tetris ausgenommen) also 24" breitbild werden nicht reichen und die 3millonen pixel die die meißten guten screens haben reichen auch nich. die neue technick wird move surround heißen man wird spiel von wirklichkeit kaum mehr unterscheiden können bzw man ist auf dem besten weg dahin, ich hoffe nur, dass die hardware nich noch teurer wird als sie jetz schon ist. aber das sind allses spekulationen was kommt kan keiner sagen,(zB Intel sagte mal in einem interview dass die P4 Prozis bis 8Ghz standart takt möglich sein wird, und was war die 4Ghz marke wurde nichtmal überschritten) daher rate ich nur abwarten


----------



## Jami (4. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Sorry, dass ich diesen UUUUUUUUUUUURALTEN Thread jetzt nochmal ausgrabe!!
Aber ich hab da auch ne Meinung. Ich schreibe hier jetzt ca. 1 Jahr später und an den Spielen hat sich nicht großartig verändert.  War ja auch nicht zu erwarten. Aber mit Heavy Rain kommt da ja vielleicht was ganz neues auf uns zu.
Und  ich glaube kaum, dass Spiele per Gedanken mit Sensor auslesen, (und vielleicht sogar beeinflussen wie in Matrix) innerhalb der nächsten Jahre möglichnsein wird. Ne andere Idee wäre, dass man Quasi auf einem Laufband steht, das sich in alle Richtungen bewegen kann und dann automatisch wenn man läuft, entgegen Steuert, damit man nicht gegen ne Wand klatscht. 
Wär aber warscheinlich ein bischen teuer^^
Leg mich jetzt pennen.
Gruß und Gutenachtkuss
Jami


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (5. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Neulich ein Youtube Vid gesehen, in dem der Spieler einen WoW Char mit Augenbewegungssensoren gesteuert hat. War recht lahm, aber es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

Ich denke, dass man in 10 Jahren immernoch vor Schreibtisch und Monitor sitzt, nur dass die Grafik von der Realität kaum zu unterscheiden ist.

Mit Crysis wurde der erste Schritt in diese Richtung gemacht. 

http://maxygames.no.sapo.pt/Crysis.jpg


----------



## exa (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

ganz ehrlich: die sollen erst mal schauen das sie zb physik realistisch machen, was auch heißt das die spielwelt wie in der realität ohne grenzen zerstörbar ist, und das bitte pixelgenau, dazu dann noch bitte realistisches volumetrisches feuer, genauso wasser, dann fehlt noch physikalisch pixelgenaue textilien, sowie haut

und dann noch der volumetrische körper, der nicht eine flexible textur darstellt sondern wirklich naturgetreu mit ALLEM nachgebildet ist... knockengerüst, muskeln, blutbahnen, nervenbahnen, organe

ich denke um das in den griff zu bekommen haben die spiele macher genug in den nächsten 5-7 jahren zu tun, dann wird ein spiel auch mal locker 4-5 terabyte haben, und dann kann man sich mal über alternative steuerung unterhalten, denn vorher kommt bei mir schon am bildschirem kein "fotorealismus" zu stande, denn dazu gehört eben nicht nur optik, sondern eben auch korrektes verhalten der gesamten spielwelt...


----------



## klefreak (12. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*

solange man bei Games die Texturen immer durch gemoddede austauschen muss um ne halbwegs ansprechende Verkleidung zu bekommen, so lange wird sich auch an der Realität nix verändern. ich glaube, dass wir von der Grafik her zufrieden sein können, wenn das einmal so ausschaut wie der FINAL FANTASY Film den richtigen fotorealismus wird man erst dann bekommen, wenn die rechenleistung ausreicht um zb die gefakten Herr der Ringe SChlachten in realtime auf nem normalen Rechner zu berechnen (wird denke ich mal mehr als 10 jahre dauern)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*



> PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?


...hmmmm ich habe mehr Falten und spiele Call of Duty: Mission to Mars *lol*
und das läuft auf nem micro PC und alles wird per Hand und Gedanken gesteuert.
Grüße!


----------



## willy (26. November 2008)

*AW: PC-Spiele in 10 Jahren - was wird sich verändern?*



ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...hmmmm ich habe mehr Falten und spiele Call of Duty: Mission to Mars *lol*
> und das läuft auf nem micro PC und alles wird per Hand und Gedanken gesteuert.
> Grüße!



mission to the next galaxy würd wohl eher passen, call of duty 6 (obwohl es keine 5 gab) soll schon in zukunft spielen und noch nächstes jahr rauskommen, wieder von IW...is aber ein mehr oder weniger bestätigtes gerücht


----------

